# Recycle



## leafslunch

Hello, can someone out there help me out with an English-Filipino translation?
I need to know the word _RECYCLE _in Filipino, I'm not sure which variety of the language.  I'm having a problem at work, not trying to be rude just trying to help but I need to have some kind of translation.. thanks


----------



## dana Haleana

leafslunch said:


> Hello, can someone out there help me out with an English-Filipino translation?
> I need to know the word _RECYCLE _in Filipino, I'm not sure which variety of the language. I'm having a problem at work, not trying to be rude just trying to help but I need to have some kind of translation.. thanks


 

There is no exact translation of _recycle _in Filipino. In fact some posters use "i-recycle ....", which is _taglish. _
However you can use _muling gamitin. _It depends on how you wanted to say it. Can you give a specific sentence?


----------



## leafslunch

Yeah I was kinda vague.  I'm looking for something like _Remember to Recycle, _or _Sort Waste..  _something of the like.

It is painfully obvious that there's no direct translation, unfortunately.


----------



## dana Haleana

leafslunch said:


> Yeah I was kinda vague. I'm looking for something like _Remember to Recycle, _or _Sort Waste.. _something of the like.
> 
> It is painfully obvious that there's no direct translation, unfortunately.


 
_Remember to Recycle:_
This is quite hard as there is no direct translation. I'd go for _taglish._
Maybe you could say _Huwag kalimutang mag-recycle_ (this is very literal though!).

My suggestion for _Sort Waste: _
_Ihiwalay ang mga nabubulok sa di-nabubulok._(segrating biodegradable from non-biogradable)

I hope this could help you. Just wait for other suggestions...


----------



## beatbstrdz

Resiklo: 
Ang *pagreresiklo* ay isang paraan upang magamit na muli ang isang bagay na maaari pang mapakinabangan. Isang halimbawa nito ang mga basura. Hindi na biro ang dami ng basurang naitatapon sa mga dump site. Isang problema na ring maituturing kung saan dapat na ilagak ang mga basurang nakokolekta mula sa mga tahanan. 

I risiklo mo ang mga papel, bote, at plastik.


----------



## beatbstrdz

Ulitin Ang Paggamit


----------



## mataripis

Recycle= _Muling gamitin/gamiting muli/ paggamit uli/ ulitang paggamit._


----------



## Perictione

Hmm, I would use the word ''recycle'' as well, as "muling gamitin" might actually be more appropriately translated as "reuse".


----------



## mataripis

Itabi nang magamit muli.


----------

